# Struck by a car



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

When I was small and lived in Slovakia with my parents, we almost always had dogs. We have a large fenced garden back home, so it was nice. For couple of years we had a black German Shepherd since he was a puppy until he was quite old (he had gray chin like a gentleman) and he was just such an amazingly loving creature! I named him Rhett (I was reading Gone with the Wind at that time  ) and dearly loved him as all the members of our family did! 

One Christmas he ran out on the street (someone left the front fence gate open) and I saw him across the street and got scared he would get struck by a car, so I called him over to come in - and then it happened! He was so obedient that he didn't even look and just ran over... and a car hit him. I was just devastated, oh God, it was horrible, all my fault, and he was just so wonderful and brave. We immediately went to the vet, but he just had too much internal injuries. It is still hard to come back to that day, but I wanted to share this...


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*That's just awful.*

Hey Vierka,

That is an awful story. I'm sorry you lost your best friend that way. 

Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately), I've never lost a pet (except for my turtles when I was in university...who knew turtles didn't like beer  ), so I cannot say that I know how you feel, but I can certainly imagine how traumatic that must have been for you.

Just remember, Rhett is in doggy heaven where every meal is a huge steak, there are always bones to chew on and oceans of doggy treats and toys. I'm sure he's in a better place!

Thanks so much for sharing.

B


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Bon, it is still very painful to think about that day, especially because we all loved Rhett so much and you could just feel his love for us! I do hope he is happy in the doggy heaven... 

Thanks for making me smile with your turtle story.


----------



## lunchlady (Apr 13, 2005)

Roscoe & Rhett are together playing at the bridge & very happy! But I do believe they miss us & wish to see us again someday. But at the bridge they are healthy again & have no pain. Connie


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

aww! Rusty is tooo cute!! I have an old golden myself, he's in my signature. I swear, one day I am going to adopt old goldens and give them a great life all the way to the end! They are soo sweet, and they have a special place in my heart! =)


----------

